# Shopping for Cookware...any websites you know of?



## jason (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone know of a  website that has good cookware at reasonable prices?  I'm looking for a good set of pots and pans.  Let me know if anyone has any ideas!


----------



## BradTheDog (May 10, 2002)

it would also help if we knew what you thought was good. . . and why you thought you needed a set of pots and pans as oposed to having the right pans for what you cook.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 10, 2002)

Jason

Be sure and check out the link that Brad The Dog left on the post titled:

Commercial Cookware NSF Listed 

And ESPECIALLY read his post to your question as a a full set sometimes does not give you what you actually need.


----------



## RoseMary (May 10, 2002)

Jason,

The only place I have ever bought anything from was www.cookingcompliments.com .  They have several sets of pots and pans as well as quite a few other kitchen gadgets.  I got a salsa maker and it works great!  I'm sure what your price range is but there is a little of everything.  

Good Luck,
Rose Mary


----------



## kitchenelf (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Rose Mary,

I have been extremely busy these last couple weeks so I haven't spent much time on the boards.  So, not knowing for sure how many times you have come here before, I would like to say Welcome - from me!  I can't wait to look at the site you posted - salsa maker?  mmmmmm, I think I "need" one!


----------



## RoseMary (May 11, 2002)

kiitchenelf,

let me know if you try that salsa maker.  it is so easy to make small batches of fresh salsa and if you discover any winning combinations of ingredients I would love to know them!  

Thanks
Rose Mary


----------



## starrleicht (Jun 30, 2002)

Rosemary - great site, thanks for the tip!  Never heard of it before.  

You could check out Amazon - they seem to have everything and the prices are always competitive.  They're running a special now, too.  I love shopping there, but if you don't like it for some reason, no prob - just a suggestion!  They really do have just about anything you could want, though.


----------



## avatar (Jul 20, 2002)

Does the salsa maker do anything else?  I use my thunderstick mixer for making salsa - and it does other things too.
Neal


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2002)

avatar,

I have no idea about the salsa maker.  My knife is mine  

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE my stick blender.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2002)

Norma, I LOVE Pace Cilantro salsa - my absolute favorite.  I use it in this dip I make with ground beef, black beans, kidney beans, Velveeta, Jack cheese, green chilis, jalapenos, more cilantro, and a couple jars of the Pace.  Man, it's good.  Just start it in the crockpot and about 1-2 hours later it's ready.

A friend came over one night and we had some.  He wanted the recipe.  I told him he'd have to fish it out of the trash can AND HE DID!!  

I'll have to say God Bless Texas on that one!!!!


----------

